#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV. Пресс-конференция для журналистов

## Galina

*Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV. Пресс-конференция для журналистов из России и Украины*

Дхарамсала, Индия

20 декабря 2008

Пресс-конференция организована по инициативе

Шаджин ламы Калмыкии Тэло Тулку Ринпоче

Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV: 
Прежде всего, добро пожаловать! Завтра последователи тибетской традиции и в особенности школы Гелуг отмечают день ухода в Нирвану Ламы Цзонкапы. В Тибете в этот день мы проводили особые молебны, и завтра такой молебен состоится и в Дхарамсале. Мне сказали, что в Калмыкии в этот день отмечают Новый год. Так что я хочу поздравить калмыков с новым годом! 


Похоже, что делегация из России привезла с собой снег. Вчера шел снег, и он идет и сегодня. Погода меняется. Обычно в эти зимние дни уже должен идти сильный снегопад. Но в последние годы снега выпадает все меньше и меньше. Вот и в этом году снег лишь несколько раз выпадал, да и то на горных вершинах. Но вот приехали российские друзья и привезли с собой снег… 

Я уже называл причину, почему мне так радостно встречаться с людьми из России, а сегодня и Украины. На протяжении нескольких столетий в России существовали буддийские республики. Нас, тибетцев, веками связывали тесные узы с жителями этих регионов России. Многие выдающиеся философы Тибета, знатоки тибетского буддизма, в действительности, были родом из этих мест – из Калмыкии, Бурятии, Тывы и Монголии. В недавнем прошлом, при царе Николае II, были установлены контакты с Далай-ламой XIII. Вот почему я всегда испытываю счастье и радость, когда встречаюсь с людьми, связанными с нами исторически. 

*Кроме того, сегодня мы становимся свидетелями нового периода в истории России и Украины - эти страны обретают новый опыт. С такими этапами неизбежно сопряжены трудности и препятствия. И я испытываю совершенно естественный интерес к тому, что происходит в этих странах. Сейчас, когда вы обрели свободу и встали на путь демократических принципов, я неизменно желаю, чтобы демократия принесла вашим странам процветание и гармонию.* 

Все мы, человеческие существа, одинаковы. Все мы в равной степени обладаем интеллектом и способностью проявлять решимость. Когда мы проходим трудный период, очень важно спокойно и правильно использовать свой интеллект, сохраняя твердую решимость и оптимизм. 

Возьмем, к примеру, меня. Последние 50 лет я живу в статусе беженца. Это трудно. В особенности, если учитывать то, что происходит внутри Тибета. В свете событий 10 марта нынешнего года и тех трудностей, которые выпали на долю тибетцев, очень трудно пребывать в счастье. Но мы всегда сохраняем твердую решимость, стараемся спокойно применять свой интеллект. Спасибо. Теперь вопросы. У меня нет особых новостей. 

- Как я понимаю, с вашим визитом в Россию и получением российской визы сопряжены большие трудности. И при этом буддизм является одной из четырех официально признанных религий, в соответствии с российским законодательством по религиозным вопросам. Что вы ощущаете не как человек, но как духовный лидер одной из четырех официальных религий России, не имеющий возможности встретиться со своими последователями?

Причина здесь проста. Китайское правительство описывает меня не только как человека духовного, но и как политика-реакционера. А также раскольника, сепаратиста. А также врага народа. А также демона. Лучше такого человека в другие страны не пускать. 

Разумеется, я бывал в Советском Союзе, а также в России, когда она стала демократической страной. Два-три раза мне довелось там побывать. Я очень хорошо помню свой первый визит, это было в 1979 году. Тогда страна еще называлась «Советский Союз» - учитель Китайской народной республики. Но тогда ученик и учитель слегка повздорили, и меня пригласили в Советский Союз. Я направлялся тогда в Монголию, и Советский Союз с радостью принимал меня в Москве. 

Потом я приезжал … в 1991-м, 1992-м, 1994-м и в последний раз я посетил Калмыкию в 2004-м. 

Несколько раз мне выпадала возможность посетить эту часть света. Но в последние годы отношения России с Западом несколько осложнились, и Россия естественным образом стала сближаться с Китаем. И тогда мои визиты стали вызывать несколько болезненную реакцию. Это понятно. Я не для кого не хочу создавать трудности. 

Иногда я испытываю печаль, когда вижу лица калмыцких, бурятских и тувинских буддистов. Когда нам удается встретиться, и я вижу слезы у них на глазах, конечно, мне становится грустно. 

- Начало XX века ужасает своими событиями. Все чаще мы слышим о терроризме, о локальных конфликтах в разных концах мира, о глобальном финансовом кризисе. Ваш совет, как сохранить внутреннюю силу и не потерять возможность быть счастливым. В чем состоит ваша философия счастья?

*Мне кажется, я уже говорил об этом. В определенные периоды жизни нам может сопутствовать удача, но нет никакой гарантии, что так будет продолжаться вечно. Моменты счастья всегда сменяются более сложными периодами. Они всегда чередуются, такова жизнь.* 

И в 18-м, и в 19-м, и в 20-м столетиях наблюдались подобные перепады. В 21-м веке в мир населяют все те же человеческие существа. И потому взлеты и падения будут чередоваться. Если, переживая успех, мы будем пребывать в чрезмерной эйфории и позволим себе думать, что так будет продолжаться всегда, то совершим ошибку. 

В 70-80-х годах мне довелось побывать в Японии, в то время эта страна переживала существенный экономический рост... Другой пример – Америка. Когда экономика этой страны неуклонно шла в году, я предупреждал, что так не может продолжаться вечно. Рано или поздно вы столкнетесь с трудностями, поэтому лучше подготовиться к этому на внутреннем уровне, говорил я. 

Но, с другой стороны, если, проходя трудный период, мы теряем всякую надежду и преисполняемся пессимизма, то это тоже неверно. 

Терроризм - это, конечно, большая новость для нашего времени, но он делается руками всего лишь горстки людей. Но горстка людей, которые ведут себя неподобающе, найдется всегда. Просто сегодня, с развитием современных технологий, действовать им стало гораздо проще. А так, такого рода люди встречались и три-четыре столетия назад. Даже во времена Будды в Индии находились люди, которые вели себя не должным образом. Были они и среди буддистов. Немало их было и во времена Иисуса Христа. Ему самому пришлось пострадать от их рук. 

Но если посмотреть на картину в целом, то стремление людей к миру сейчас ощущается гораздо сильнее. Когда американцы напали на Ирак, «освободили» Ирак, то миллионы людей, от Австралии и до Соединенных Штатов, активно протестовали против военных действий. Другой пример – война в Косово. Сколько людей выступили против нее! Недавний военный конфликт между Россией и Грузией также вызвал серьезную критику. Это очень явный признак того, что люди больше не хотят насилия вне зависимости от того, какая цель заставляет к нему прибегать. Мне кажется, что это признак оздоровления ситуации в мире. 

- Одно из ключевых понятий буддизма – «карма». Если посмотреть на проблемы, с которыми сталкиваетесь сегодня вы, ваша страна и ваш народ через призму кармы, то как объяснить, почему такие тяготы выпали на долю представителей самой толерантной религии на земле, святого места и святого народа?

*Во-первых, тибетцы нынешнего поколения и нескольких предшествующих поколений, которые жили в Тибете на протяжении последних 60 лет, совсем не обязательно были тибетцами в своей прошлой жизни и жизнях, предшествующих прошлой. А те, кто являются тибетцами в этой жизни, совсем не обязательно будут ими в следующей.* 

Причины такого рода проблем, боли и страдания, которые переживают тибетцы нынешнего поколения, были накоплены ими самими в прошлом. Мы говорим, что общая численность тибетского населения на сегодняшний день составляет 6 миллионов человек. Кто-то из них в своей прошлой жизни, возможно, рождался в Европе, или в России, или в Латинской Америке, или в Австралии, или в каком-то другом уголке земного шара. Но все они накопили схожую карму. И эти люди, накопившие схожую карму, затем перерождаются в одном и том же месте в одно и то же время и переживают схожие страдания. Такое объяснение дает буддизм. 

Ошибочные действия, которые послужили причиной страданий [нынешнего поколения] тибетцев, не могли быть совершены какими-то другими людьми. В соответствии с теорией кармы, законом причинно-следственной связи, мы не можем переживать результаты тех действий, которые совершили другие люди. А если причины заложили вы сами, то нет никакой возможности избежать их результата. Человек, не совершивший действия, ни при каких условиях не будет переживать его последствий. Если рассуждать в контексте одной жизни, то наши сегодняшние страдания не могут быть следствием действий прежних поколений. С логической точки зрения, это невозможно. 

- Начиная с 1999 года, вы утверждаете, что ваше нынешнее воплощение может оказаться последним. Несколько дней в газетах также можно было прочитать ваше предсказание о том, что эта реинкарнация может быть последней. Означает ли это, что вы перейдете на совершенно новый уровень бытия, или же, что ваша миссия как Далай-ламы будет закончена?

*С точки зрения буддизма Тибета, институт Далай-ламы не имеет определяющего значения. Институту Далай-ламы около 500 лет, а тибетскому буддизму свыше 1000 лет. Это верно и для тибетцев как нации. Согласно археологическим раскопкам, тибетской нации 8-9 тысяч лет, а некоторые называют цифру в 30 тысяч лет. Институту же Далай-ламы, как я говорил выше, всего лишь 500 лет.*  

Институт Далай-ламы возник при определенных условиях, и при определенных условиях может прекратить свое существование. Еще в 1969 году в одном из своих официальных заявлений я со всей определенностью подчеркнул, что сам тибетский народ должен определить, будет ли продолжен институт Далай-ламы или нет. 

Поэтому я всегда говорю, что если большинство тибетцев решит, что им больше не нужен институт Далай-ламы, то он прекратит свое существование. В этом случае я буду последним Далай-ламой. Но это не означает, что моя нынешняя жизнь будет последней. Я буду перерождаться и впредь. Разумеется, у меня нет каких-то особых способностей, позволяющих мне контролировать свое будущее. У меня нет таких способностей, но есть решимость… Моя любимая молитва звучит так: 

Покуда длится пространство, 

Покуда живые живут, 

Пусть в мире и я останусь, 

Страданий рассеивать тьму. 

Это моя любимая молитва. Я всегда возношу ее, и она становится для меня источником силы и внутренней решимости. Вся эта вселенная может исчезнуть, но ей на смену придет новая вселенная, и я буду там. 

Если рассуждать с буддийской точки зрения, то всех нас ожидают новые перерождения. Появится новая вселенная, и там уже не будет ни России, ни Тибета, но новые места с новыми названиями, новые нации… Может быть, даже форма тел у существ будет иная. Но все это будут те же самые живые существа с теми же самыми эмоциями. Их сознание будет продолжением их теперешнего сознания. По-прежнему им будет присуще стремление к счастью и желание избегать страданий. 

- В чем все же состоит ваша философия счастья?

*Под счастьем я понимаю глубокое удовлетворение… Покой… В этом, на мой взгляд, основа счастья, радости. Порой выполняемая нами тяжелая работа может сопровождаться телесными страданиями, но на уровне внутреннем, ментальном мы все равно испытываем удовлетворение. Бывает так, что очень тяжелые, болезненные переживания становятся источником счастья.* 

Удовольствие, счастье, которые мы испытываем на чувственном уровне, – это поверхностное переживание. Но есть более глубокий уровень – счастье, которое мы переживаем на уровне внутреннем, ментальном. 

Если брать физический уровень, наше тело, то здесь границы страдания и боли четко очерчены. Это верно и для животного мира. Но если мы берем уровень ментальный, то понятия «боль» и «удовольствие» во многом оказываются субъективными. Все зависит от нашего взгляда на вещи. Понятиям «добро» и «зло» невозможно дать четкое и объективное определение. Все зависит от нашего мировоззрения. 

Сейчас в этом зале присутствует группа разных людей. Глядя на один и тот же объект, одни из них скажут – какой он привлекательный. Другие – какой он отвратительный. С точки зрения абсолютной, объективной, мы не можем провести четкую границу [между привлекательным и отвратительным]. Поэтому ключевым фактором здесь является наше отношение к тому или иному объекту. Если человек способен сохранять покой и смотреть на то или иное положение вещей с более широкой перспективы, то, даже окажись он в тяжелой ситуации, покой его ума будет непоколебим. Если же вы пребываете в раздраженном состоянии ума, то в такой момент вам захочется выключить даже ту музыку, которая вам очень нравится в обычные дни. Поскольку мы имеем дело с субъективной реальностью, то здесь все в значительной степени зависит от нашего отношения к тому или иному объекту. 

Буддийская психология, на мой взгляд, довольно полезна для сохранения покоя ума. В последние десятилетия многие известные западные ученые, работающие в соответствующих областях, проявляют искренний интерес к работе с эмоциями. Некоторые ученые уже проводят экспериментальные программы. Работая с избранной группой людей, они предлагают им выполнить [буддийские практики по развитию] осознанности или сострадания. Перед началом такой программы они измеряют их кровяное давление, уровень стресса и раздражительность, а затем тестируют эти же параметры через несколько недель после завершения программы. Обнаруживаются значительные отличия. 

Некоторые ученые занимаются такими исследованиями уже почти 30 лет. Вначале я сам являлся инициатором диалога между буддистами и научными кругами. Сегодня это уже взаимодействие на уровне институтов. Почти ежегодно проходят встречи между представителями буддийской и современной науки. 

Я обычно говорю, что буддизм можно разделить на три части: буддийскую науку, буддийскую философию (или буддийские концепции) и буддийскую религию. Буддийская религия и философия не имеют прямого отношения к современной науке. Это области исключительно буддийские. Буддийская же наука, являясь наукой, имеет очень много общего с современной. И сегодня идет очень серьезный диалог между буддийской наукой и современной наукой. Современная наука достигла больших высот в области изучения материи и частиц. В плане же исследования функционирования ума и внутреннего мира человека буддийская наука значительно опередила современную. 

Углубление диалога между буддийской и современной наукой имеет обоюдную пользу. Нам необходимы знания о материи, о частицах. Хотя буддийская наука упоминает об этом, ей все же не хватает детального изложения. Современная же наука, прибегая к измерениям и вычислениям, добилась здесь высокоточных результатов. Ее знания весьма и весьма полезны. В том же, что касается науки о функционировании сознания, буддийская наука может оказаться очень полезной для современной. 

- Вопрос о доверии… Мы, люди, строим отношения, прежде всего, на доверии. Что нужно делать, чтобы доверия между людьми стало больше?

*Честность, правдивость – вот основа доверия. Здесь также есть прямая связь с добросердечием. Ведь добросердечие подразумевает заботу о благополучии других существ. Если вы искренне заботитесь о благополучии других, то не остается места для нечестности, притеснения других или попытки их обмануть. Ведь вы сами искренне заботитесь о благополучии других. А если вы обманываете, притесняете других, значит, вы пренебрегаете благополучием и правами других существа. Вы думаете только о себе и эксплуатируете других.* 

Это предмет моей первостепенной заботы. Мы ведем коллективный образ жизни. Не важно, какой силы и власти достиг тот или иной человек, его будущее, его счастье в значительной степени зависят от остального человеческого сообщества. Остальное человечество – основа его благополучия, его будущего. Когда мы обманываем и притесняем других, то тем самым подтачиваем основы своего собственного будущего. Это говорит о том, что мы не в полной мере используем свои интеллектуальные способности. В поле нашего зрения лишь наше самовлюбленное эго. Мы смотрим на мир через очень узкое окошко. Мы не думаем о последствиях в широком масштабе. Такова моя точка зрения. Честность, открытость, прозрачность – вот основа доверия. 

У всех вас есть опыт жизни при тоталитарном режиме, где порой есть место лицемерию. Говорится одно – делается другое. Это разрушает основополагающие человеческие ценности. Хотя мне нравится марксизм… Я по-прежнему говорю людям: я – буддист, но в том, что касается экономической теории, я - марксист. Но я – не ленинист, потому что главной задачей Ленина была борьба за власть, удержание власти. А это уже диктатура, и мне это не по душе. Марксистская идеология провалилась, потому что слишком большой упор делался на власти, подозрениях, недоверии. Я так считаю. Может быть, я ошибаюсь, тогда вы меня поправьте. 

- С точки зрения подлинного буддизма, в чем коренное отличие сектантских учений от традиционных, сектантских учителей от традиционных? И может ли сектантское учение быть путем?

*Прежде всего, нам необходимо выделить несколько категорий: к первой относятся традиционные, аутентичные религии. Ко второй – течения New Agе, за которыми не стоят аутентичные традиции. Они берут понемногу отсюда, понемногу оттуда, и кто-нибудь из них объявляет себя духовным наставником. У меня нет ни веры, ни доверия к течениям New Agе, я не могу с ними согласиться. Но если кому-то они приносят пользу, то так тому и быть. Но это уже другой вопрос.* 

Аутентичные, подлинные религии… Здесь мы опять же можем выделить две категории – теистические и нетеистические религии. Если говорить о философии, то между этими двумя категориями религий есть очень большие различия. С точки зрения теистических религий, последователи нетеистических учений являются людьми неверующими. Некоторые фундаменталисты из числа последователей теистических религий считают буддизм атеизмом. Иногда они говорят, что буддизм и коммунизм одного поля ягоды. Но на самом деле это не так. В действительности, у буддистов есть своя вера. Буддизм ни в коей мере нельзя приравнять к атеизму. Атеизм означает «против бога». Буддизм не признает концепции бога-творца, но он не против бога. 

Несмотря на различия в философии, и теистические, и нетеистические учения едины в своем послании к людям. Они призывают их к любви, состраданию, умению прощать, терпимости, самодисциплине, простоте и умению довольствоваться малым. Они едины в своем послании. 

Аутентичные религии можно разбить еще на две категории. Одни верят лишь в правоту своей собственной веры. Для них остальные традиции попросту не являются духовными. Это происходит в силу недостатка взаимодействия. Рассмотрим мой случай. Когда я жил в Тибете, у меня было очень мало информации о ценности других религий. Потом, когда мы стали беженцами, несколько раз нам доводилось встречаться с хорошими христианами, хорошими мусульманами, хорошими индуистами, хорошими иудеями. Тогда наше отношение ко всем этим традициям изменилось. Мы поняли – существует не только буддизм, но еще много других традиций, и во всех них заложен одинаковый потенциал, все они несут единое послание, а посему мы должны уважать все традиции. 

Тут нужно обозначить еще один аспект. Существует две концепции, которые противоречат друг другу. Первая: «Есть только одна религия, которая несет истину» и вторая: «У каждой религии своя истина». Если мы говорим об индивидуальной личности, то здесь жизненно важно придерживаться первой концепции «Одна религия – одна истина». Например, для меня как отдельной личности более всего подходит буддизм. Для меня буддизм единственная приемлемая религия. Но сейчас в этом зале одновременно собрались и буддисты, и христиане. Может быть, есть мусульмане? Иудеи? И если мы рассуждаем с точки зрения человеческого сообщества, тогда вступает в действие вторая концепция: «Много религий – много истин». Я должен уважать другие традиции - таково реальное положение вещей. Ведь, как я говорил выше, все религии едины в своем послании к людям, все они обладают равным потенциалом, и, следовательно, я должен относиться к ним с уважением, ценить их, восхищаться ими. 

Итак, на самом деле, нет противоречия между концепциями «Одна религия – одна истина» и «Много религий – много истин». На уровне человеческого сообщества мы придерживаемся концепции «Много религий – много истин», плюрализма. На уровне отдельной личности действует концепция «Одна религия – одна истина» - необходимо выбрать одну религию. 

- Кажется, что религия утрачивает свое значение в современном мире. Верующих становится все меньше, но больше тех людей, которые защищают права других людей, выступают против насилия, заботятся об экологии. Может быть, в современном мире изменить мир к лучшему, спасти мир может уже не религия, а альтруистическое, гуманистическое движение?

*Это очень хороший вопрос. В целом, как я говорил выше, ключевым фактором является добросердечие и забота о благополучии других. Если взять это за основу, то политика становится конструктивной, а бизнес – более надежным. Взгляните на крупных американских бизнесменов, среди них немало лжецов. Одна из причин того колоссального ущерба, который недавно понесла Америка, заключается в том, что некоторые из этих бизнесменов и банкиров прибегали ко лжи и обману. И это, в конечном итоге, привело к обвалу.* 

Всякое действие, в основе которого лежит добросердечие, беспокойство о благополучии других, будет носить конструктивный характер. Если же, при отсутствии такой мотивации, мы возьмемся, скажем, преподавать религиозное учение, то такая религия станет грязной религией. Политика – будет грязной политикой. Экономика – грязной экономикой. Не так ли? Взгляните на коррупцию. Коррупция приносит людям обогащение, но это грязный метод. 

Итак, добросердечие и честность являются ключевыми факторами. Теперь вопрос – как нам развивать добросердечие в мире? Я обычно говорю, что существует несколько способов. Первый – развитие сострадание с помощью теистических религий. Второй – использование подхода, предлагаемого нетеистическими религиями; применение закона причинно-следственной связи: будешь поступать хорошо, извлечешь пользу; станешь поступать скверно, будешь страдать. Таков закон причинно-следственной связи. Оба этих метода связаны с религиозными традициями. Но должен быть и третий метод, ведь существует так много людей, которые по сути своей являются неверующими. Должен существовать секулярный способ продвижения этих ценностей. 

Эти ценности, сами по себе, относятся к области секулярной, нерелигиозной этики. Я обычно называю их общечеловеческими ценностями. Безусловно, все религии также говорят об общечеловеческих ценностях, но сами они не имеют ничего общего с религией. Они принадлежат к секулярной этике, и потому продвигать их нужно не с помощью религии, но с помощью методов секулярных, то есть, применяя здравый смысл, и опираясь на общие переживания, которые роднят всех людей. Все мы пришли в этот мир из чрева матери. Мы выжили, обрели физическое и ментальное здоровье, потому что нас выкормила наша мать, потому что она проявляла о нас заботу. Если бы, пока мы были маленькими, мать хотя бы на день, на неделю, оставила нас без своей опеки, мы бы погибли. Это то, что роднит всех нас. 

Если в этом зале мы будем говорить друг с другом, вкладывая в свои слова тепло и добросердечие, то все будут счастливы. Если же я начну кричать, ссориться с вами, всем вам станет не по себе. Не так ли? Мы знаем это на собственном опыте. Если человек, каким бы милым ни казалось его лицо, и какой бы красивой ни была его одежда, станет лгать нам в лицо, то всем будет неудобно. Когда же с нами обходятся честно, справедливо, то все мы счастливы. Здравый смысл подсказывает нам, что это так. У нас в крови приверженность к истине, справедливости, добросердечию. 

И еще один очень важный момент – последние научные изыскания показывают, что добросердечие и сострадание помогают укрепить нашу именную систему, а гнев, ненависть, в действительности, «пожирают» нашу иммунную систему. Таковы открытия современной науки. Взяв их за основу, расскажите людям – добросердечие, сострадание приносят пользу и нам самим, и другим. 

Я часто посещаю разные страны, разные места… Где бы я ни был, я всегда особо подчеркиваю важность этих ценностей. Я не говорю о религии. Я – буддист, но я никогда не беру на себя миссию распространения буддизма. Никогда. Я всегда стараюсь делиться с людьми тем, что мне известно об общечеловеческих ценностях, я обращаясь к методам секулярным. Вы задали очень и очень хороший вопрос. 

Права человека, охрана окружающей среды – все это очень тесно связано с добросердечием, чувством ответственности, осознанием общих интересов. 

- Что, по-вашему, важнее в отношениях между людьми - долг или любовь?

*И то и другое. Если мы хотим выжить – нужно трудиться, и здесь необходимо чувство ответственности, чувство долга. Чувство ответственности играет очень важную роль. Одной любви недостаточно. Нужно объединить любовь и чувство ответственности, опереться на добросердечие и человеческий разум. Разум, интеллект в значительной степени связан с чувством ответственности.* 

- То есть чувство ответственности важнее любви?

*Без любви ответственность порой приобретает разрушительную силу.* 

- Россия исторически всегда шла срединным путем, колеблясь между практицизмом Запада и духовностью Востока. Что бы вы могли сказать о будущем России, о духовном пути этой страны как совокупности всех народов и религий, населяющих ее огромную территорию?

*Это очень большой вопрос. Слишком большой. Я не являюсь специалистом … Замечу лишь, что российское правительство признает четыре традиционных вероисповедания, в число которых входит и буддизм. В действительности, некоторые республики в Российской Федерации являются буддийскими. В России также есть православие, мусульманство и иудаизм. Таким образом, в целом Россия является межконфессиональным сообществом. В этом смысле она похожа на Индию, где также много религий. У такой страны гораздо больше возможностей достичь гармонии в отношениях между религиями. Это одно из преимуществ России.* 

Кроме того, по своему географическому положению, Россия служит мостом между Западом и Востоком. Россия обладает большим потенциалом, поскольку у нее есть нефть, газ и другие природные ресурсы. 

Переходный период, который сегодня проходит Россия, на мой взгляд, является жизненно важным, определяющим периодом в ее развитии. Для того, чтобы определить, какой путь наилучшим образом подходит России, россияне должны больше размышлять, исследовать, экспериментировать. У России огромный потенциал, но, чтобы раскрыть его полностью, необходима мудрость. 

Обычно я говорю людям: если мы хотим познать действительность, то нам нужно научиться смотреть на нее под разными углами, выявлять все ее измерения. Одного измерения недостаточно - так реальной картины мира не увидеть. Нужно попытаться увидеть два измерения, три измерения, шесть измерений… Это очень важно. 

Россия – большая страна, и сегодня, когда она проходит через сложный переходный период, очень важно принимать любое событие спокойно, рассматривать его под разными углами. 

- В Украине сейчас сложилась ситуация, когда основные политические силы не могут поделить власть, и каждая из них тянет одеяло на себя и не хочет уступать. В результате страна все больше погружается в политический кризис. Как выйти из этой тупиковой ситуации?

*Не знаю. Обычно те люди, которые используют в качестве метода борьбу за власть, недальновидны. Нужно принимать во внимание интересы государства, а не собственные интересы. Здесь также налицо отсутствие чувство ответственности, заботы о благополучии других. Люди думают лишь о своем имени, о своей семье, о своей власти…*

Я хочу рассказать вам одну историю. Однажды я встречался с учеными в Америке. Один из ученых выступал с докладом, представляя результаты своих научных исследований. Он упомянул тогда, что те люди, которые часто произносят слова «Я», «Мое», «Мне», в большей степени подвержены риску сердечных заболеваний, сердечного приступа. Причина? Если постоянно думать о себе, говорить «Я», «Я», «Я», то мировосприятие становится очень узким. При таком узком мировосприятии даже крошечная проблема начинает казаться огромной, невыносимой. Тогда вы начинаете еще больше волноваться, возникает стресс, чувство одиночества, депрессия и, как следствие, сердечный приступ. 

Думайте о благе других. Думайте об Украине в целом. Помните о прошлом и загляните в будущее. Тогда ваши собственные проблемы покажутся вам очень маленькими, и будет меньше риск сердечных заболеваний. 

Мой собственный опыт здесь очень маленький, может быть, о нем и не стоит упоминать. Недавно мне сделали операцию. Сейчас перед вами тот же человек, то же тело, но одного органа не достает. Теперь это неполное человеческое тело. Желчные камни были удалены. Из-за осложнений на желчном пузыре операция заняла три часа. Но потом за какую-то неделю я совершенно поправился. Врачи были удивлены и очень счастливы. Но, на мой взгляд, тут не было ничего особенного. Я – обычный человек с обычным человеческим телом. Решающую роль здесь сыграл покой ума. Обычно я очень спокоен. Несмотря на трагические ситуации, трудности, мне удается сохранять внутренний покой. Это оказывает существенное влияние на ответную реакцию со стороны элементов тела. Если ум спокоен, настроен позитивно, то и клетки тела будут реагировать в позитивном ключе. Если ум взволнован, раздражен, настроен пессимистично, то и клетки тела ослабевают. Я могу говорить это, исходя из собственного опыта. Поэтому очень важно сохранять спокойное, открытое, ясное, полное надежд состояние ума. 

- Согласно теории кармы, продолжительность жизни каждого человека уже предопределена или зависит от каждого из нас?

*Некоторые параметры, например, рост тела и место рождения, предопределены. Но будущее во многом зависит от тех действий, которые мы совершаем сегодня, а также от нашей мотивации.* 

В соответствии с законом причинно-следственной связи, под «кармой» понимаются причины. Кто создает карму? Мы сами. Поэтому, в конечном итоге, все в наших руках. 

- Вопрос из Калмыкии. В этом году Его Святейшество встречался с американскими калмыками, а до этого трижды посещал Калмыкию. Чувствуете ли вы разницу между калмыками, живущими в Америке, и теми, которые населяют республику?

*Мне кажется, разница невелика. Конечно, те калмыки, которые, как [верховный лама Калмыкии] Тэло Тулку Ринпоче, родились и выросли в Америке, их, скорее, можно назвать американцами. Но все же их родители, их бабушки и дедушки, родом из Калмыкии, и потому сам «калмыцкий дух», конечно, в них присутствует.* 

Калмыкия расположена в центре материка, у ее жителей очень мало контактов с внешним миром. Мы живет в 21-м веке, когда весь мир становится единым сообществом. Многие политики считают свою страну самой важной. Но, в действительности, весь мир, все 6 миллиардов человеческих существ, сегодня становятся единой семьей. Таковы новые реалии современного мира. Поэтому расширение контактов с внешним миром сегодня приобретает огромную значимость. 

Я всегда говорю об этом и своим монгольским друзьям. Это справедливо и для россиян, им также нужно больше контактов с внешним миром. Мой первый визит в Советский Союз состоялся в 1979 году. Тогда у меня уже был опыт общения с Западной Европой, потому что я посещал Европу в 1973 и 1974 годах. До 1979-го мне уже несколько раз доводилось бывать в Европе. 

Я заметил тогда, что российское мировоззрение в отношении Запада не соответствует действительности. У меня сложилось впечатление, что россияне думают: «Если должным образом не подготовиться, то Запад нас атакует». Некий психологический стереотип, продиктованный страхом. К тому времени я уже знал Запад. Да, они высказывали жесткую критику в адрес Восточного блока и также испытывали страх. Но я не заметил ни малейших признаков готовящегося нападения на Россию, на Советский Союз. 

Советский Союз тогда обладал всеми признаками закрытого общества, отсутствия прозрачности. На мой взгляд, это очень опасно и не позитивно. Поэтому расширение контактов с внешним миром жизненно необходимо и русским, и калмыкам, и другим народам России. 

В Японии также я почувствовал нечто подобное, хотя и в меньшей степени. Там также имеет место языковой барьер. Недавно мне довелось побывать в Японии, и я сказал японцам, что, может быть, имеет смысл преподавать в школах английский язык. В этом случае вам будет гораздо проще общаться с внешним миром, сказал я. 

В этом смысле те калмыки, которые живут в Америке, могут быть весьма и весьма полезны для вашего народа. Сейчас США переживают экономические трудности, но в целом калмыцкая диаспора, проживающая в США, могла бы быть полезной для Калмыкии в плане строительства школ, больниц, предприятий. 

*** Мне очень понравилась наша сегодняшняя встреча, и вот почему. Обычно, когда я встречаюсь с прессой, речь идет исключительно о политике. Сегодня же мы обсуждали основополагающие человеческие ценности. Я считаю нашу сегодняшнюю беседу очень ценной. У меня есть три основных обязательства: первое – пропаганда общечеловеческих ценностей, второе – пропаганда гармонии в отношениях между религиями. Наша пресс-конференция была главным образом посвящена этим двум задачам. Обычно пресса не слишком интересуется такими вещами. Только политика, политика, политика… Поэтому я признателен вам за эту беседу. Все вы проявляете истинный интерес к глобальным вопросам, и я очень это ценю. 

Материал подготовлен Юлией Жиронкиной

http://www.buddhisminkalmykia.ru/?pa...ews&newsid=720

----------

Caddy (30.03.2009), Gloria (19.01.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (31.12.2008), Pema Sonam (31.12.2008), Tenzin Chophel (31.12.2008), Zom (30.12.2008), Вова Л. (30.12.2008), Дмитрий Певко (30.03.2009), Дубинин (31.12.2008), Евгения Горенко (30.12.2008), Николай Г. (16.03.2009), Нока (30.12.2008), Шаман (30.12.2008)

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

Круто. Спасибо за интервью)

----------

